
Show HN: Snapdex – A discovery tool for Snapchat - Laurentvw
https://www.snapdex.com
======
Laurentvw
Hi, I'm Laurent, the creator of Snapdex. Snapdex is a fully editable directory
of Snapchat users. It just got featured on Product Hunt
([https://www.producthunt.com/tech/snapdex](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/snapdex)),
a bit earlier than I expected honestly, as I wanted to show it here first!

Snapchat is full of interesting people who produce unique content exclusively
to Snapchat (Justin Kan, Mark Suster to name a few). I wanted to find more
people like them, but there's nothing really good out there to help you
discover new Snapchat accounts, so I made this!

The site is made with React.js in the frontend and Laravel in the backend. A
few months back, when I started working on the site, I didn't have any
experience building javascript apps (me being almost exclusively a backend
developer), so I'm pretty proud of what I've achieved and learned in those few
months.

Would love to have your feedback on the site. And let me know if you have any
questions!

